# New prices!!



## DeadGuy

Hi everyone,

Just to let you know, prices of everything are gonna be higher real soon.

What I got the official number for so far is tobaccos' prices, it's been raised by 150 piasters, 1.50 EGP, goes for both locally made and "imported" smokes (Some supermarkets try to charge extra 2 EGP for the "imported" ones instead of 1.50 EGP, they're just trying to rip people off, the official number is 1.50 EGP for BOTH).

The new prices are applied since yesterday morning, July 1st.

Just letting you know if you're being ripped off for extra money.........

Gas prices, electricity bills are expected to go higher in couple weeks, a month max.......Will let you know the new official prices if I could understand the stupid rules anyway :confused2:

Enjoy your time folks.....

And sorry for the bad news......But I just thought you should know....


----------



## Sam

DeadGuy said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just to let you know, prices of everything are gonna be higher real soon.
> 
> What I got the official number for so far is tobaccos' prices, it's been raised by 150 piasters, 1.50 EGP, goes for both locally made and "imported" smokes (Some supermarkets try to charge extra 2 EGP for the "imported" ones instead of 1.50 EGP, they're just trying to rip people off, the official number is 1.50 EGP for BOTH).
> 
> The new prices are applied since yesterday morning, July 1st.
> 
> Just letting you know if you're being ripped off for extra money.........
> 
> Gas prices, electricity bills are expected to go higher in couple weeks, a month max.......Will let you know the new official prices if I could understand the stupid rules anyway :confused2:
> 
> Enjoy your time folks.....
> 
> And sorry for the bad news......But I just thought you should know....



Thanks for the info...

With the inflated rates of Sharm I'm hoping that they don't put us up any more, I'm not optimistic though,


----------



## DeadGuy

Sam said:


> Thanks for the info...
> 
> With the inflated rates of Sharm I'm hoping that they don't put us up any more, I'm not optimistic though,


LOL!! You made me laugh Sam!!!!

We -Egyptians- were hoping that too........But........Damn!!

New oil wells found all over the bloody country but what do we get?? Flippin' plans for fuel prices up as soon as they found more oil!!!!

Plans for freakin' nuclear plants to produce MORE power, but what do we get?? Power company planning prices up!!!

Should I keep going?! 

My advice?? Stop hoping for anything in here......all you get is just painful disasters if you "hope" in here.....

Usually I'm a hateful cynical Egyptian guy in here, but today I just can't even be cynical!! I just feel wanna get a gun and .......... But I'm not stupid enough to use it on me though!

F*** it all, really!


----------



## DeadGuy

*Electricity bills!*

Ok, now electricity bills' turn..........

It's old news by now (Was revealed about a week ago) but I was waiting for more details about how they're gonna calculate the new bills, but just like every other raise in here, you never know till you pay!

The only thing that I do know so far is that the new rates will be applied on electricity's consumption during November, meaning that you'll start paying according to the new rates for the bills issued in December! Right after the parliament's bloody elections! So bloody brilliant LOL!

Here's a link in English which just came today, may be someone can understand something out of it about how the new prices are gonna be calculated (I couldn't, I couldn't get anything from the Arabic version of it about a week ago either!).

Electricity fees to be raised by 7.5% in November | Al-Masry Al-Youm: Today's News from Egypt

Will keep you updated if I managed to learn anything about the new rates!

Sorry to be the one bringing the bad news!

Good luck folks!


----------



## ahmadbenbela

wow what a smart guy . Thanks a lot very helpful . in Afganistan everything cheep .


----------



## SHendra

I think it's trying to say that those on low income or using less than 50kw a month won't be paying the increase. or have I misread that bit wrong? Sometimes it seams translations are hard to follow. It's like playing fill in the blanks.

Thanks for the heads up though!


----------



## DeadGuy

SHendra said:


> I think it's trying to say that those on low income or using less than 50kw a month won't be paying the increase. or have I misread that bit wrong? Sometimes it seams translations are hard to follow. It's like playing fill in the blanks.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up though!


Yes I do understand that part, those who do not exceed 50 KW/Month are not subjected to the new raise, but almost no one consumes less than 50 KW/Month! (The article says 4.5 Million users out of app. 85 Millions are consuming less than 50 KW/Month!).

What I am confused about though is the new rates, ??/KW in the different categories for the bills, is that extra 2.5% gonna be applied on the highest consumption category or on all consumers/categories that exceed 50 KW/Month?! That's what I'm trying to find out :confused2:


----------



## SHendra

Lord knows. All I know is when I came here 5 years ago and brought my flat, my average Elec bill a month (in winter.. lower in summer) was around 75LE. Now its between 100-110LE a month. That's also with fitting the low energy bulbs in lights! It was about 15le a month higher beforehand! My gas bill has doubled in 5 years too.


----------



## faima

SHendra said:


> Lord knows. All I know is when I came here 5 years ago and brought my flat, my average Elec bill a month (in winter.. lower in summer) was around 75LE. Now its between 100-110LE a month. That's also with fitting the low energy bulbs in lights! It was about 15le a month higher beforehand! My gas bill has doubled in 5 years too.


SHendra, what are you using for 100 EGP/month? At home we pay 25-30 pounds/month for fridge, TV, comp, 3 lamps working non stop and water motor. Stowe and heater are on gas, and the bill is 5-10EGP/month. Donno why there is such a difference between central gas and caned gas, I think one of those blue gas cane is 20 EGP.


----------



## MaidenScotland

faima said:


> SHendra, what are you using for 100 EGP/month? At home we pay 25-30 pounds/month for fridge, TV, comp, 3 lamps working non stop and water motor. Stowe and heater are on gas, and the bill is 5-10EGP/month. Donno why there is such a difference between central gas and caned gas, I think one of those blue gas cane is 20 EGP.




think you must be wired into someone elses house


----------



## faima

MaidenScotland said:


> think you must be wired into someone elses house


LOL, I was suspecting neighboors)


----------



## SHendra

faima said:


> SHendra, what are you using for 100 EGP/month? At home we pay 25-30 pounds/month for fridge, TV, comp, 3 lamps working non stop and water motor. Stowe and heater are on gas, and the bill is 5-10EGP/month. Donno why there is such a difference between central gas and caned gas, I think one of those blue gas cane is 20 EGP.


Using same as any other family would (2pcs, tv, lights, water heater, washing machine etc). Just the basics. I have no A/C. And well now even my dishwasher have departed to white goods heaven!


----------



## Sonrisa

I am paying around 300 per month, sometimes more, and hardly ever use ac as it gives me headache. I don't mind our bill being so high, since we don't pay it ourselves, but would love to find out who is sucking from our electricity. Is there a way to find out?


----------



## SHendra

Dizzie Izzie said:


> I am paying around 300 per month, sometimes more, and hardly ever use ac as it gives me headache. I don't mind our bill being so high, since we don't pay it ourselves, but would love to find out who is sucking from our electricity. Is there a way to find out?


I myself don't know how in a offical like way. And maybe I'm a little crazy but I'd be tempted to switch of the power then go around like a crazy woman asking my neighbours if they too are having a power cut! However my building don't have many flats! lol


----------



## Sonrisa

SHendra said:


> I myself don't know how in a offical like way. And maybe I'm a little crazy but I'd be tempted to switch of the power then go around like a crazy woman asking my neighbours if they too are having a power cut! However my building don't have many flats! lol


LOL, great idea, Shendra. I shall try this one sometime. Ten flats in my building, five floors, no lift.


----------



## SHendra

Haha! Seams a good mission then. Just choose a time when most would be home and evening/night! I don't know about others but whenever there is a power cut the first thing I do is go check outside my flat door to see if its not just me!


----------



## MaidenScotland

It's good idea but I would do it when no one but the boab was about... if anyone is tapping into your power line then it is more than likely to be the boab, switch everything off at the mains and then ask him if there is a power cut, however the landing lights may be on!!


----------



## Sonrisa

MaidenScotland said:


> It's good idea but I would do it when no one but the boab was about... if anyone is tapping into your power line then it is more than likely to be the boab, switch everything off at the mains and then ask him if there is a power cut, however the landing lights may be on!!


Good point MS, I would suspect of the bawab too if I had one. But currently, for the last year or so, we haven't had one, just a poor guy that comes to clean twice a week.
**************************************

Sorry Deadguy, I feel I am hyjacking your thread.
:focus:


----------



## DeadGuy

Dizzie Izzie said:


> Good point MS, I would suspect of the bawab too if I had one. But currently, for the last year or so, we haven't had one, just a poor guy that comes to clean twice a week.
> **************************************
> 
> Sorry Deadguy, I feel I am hyjacking your thread.
> :focus:


LOL! It’s not “my” thread, anyone got anything to share would be great! That’s the best way for people to learn 

The 100 LE for one month consumption is too much if you don’t have any AC units!

And the best way to find out if some idiotic neighbor is using your supply would be getting one of the local "electricians" to do his "research", and it would be the only way if your meter is not fixed inside your apartment/flat!

As for the new rates thing, I still can’t find anything out :confused2:


----------



## SHendra

In summer mine just around 70. It goes up to around 100-110 in winter with the water heater. Don't use that in summer since the tank on the roof heats itself from the sun! So i always assumed it my water heater.


----------



## Helen Ellis

My next door neighbour is wired into someone else's supply. Not deliberatly, but when he switches his power off at the main fuse box, one light is still on!!!!!!!!!
Could have been dangerous if he hadn't found out.


----------



## CAIRODEMON

SHendra said:


> Lord knows. All I know is when I came here 5 years ago and brought my flat, my average Elec bill a month (in winter.. lower in summer) was around 75LE. Now its between 100-110LE a month. That's also with fitting the low energy bulbs in lights! It was about 15le a month higher beforehand! My gas bill has doubled in 5 years too.


But doubled to what, from LE10 to LE 20? that's still cheap as chips!


----------



## faima

We moved to another house some months ago, and the biils are the same. Seems all houses have this wire to some secret place))


----------



## gerhardme1954

DeadGuy said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just to let you know, prices of everything are gonna be higher real soon.
> 
> What I got the official number for so far is tobaccos' prices, it's been raised by 150 piasters, 1.50 EGP, goes for both locally made and "imported" smokes (Some supermarkets try to charge extra 2 EGP for the "imported" ones instead of 1.50 EGP, they're just trying to rip people off, the official number is 1.50 EGP for BOTH).
> 
> The new prices are applied since yesterday morning, July 1st.
> 
> Just letting you know if you're being ripped off for extra money.........
> 
> Gas prices, electricity bills are expected to go higher in couple weeks, a month max.......Will let you know the new official prices if I could understand the stupid rules anyway :confused2:
> 
> Enjoy your time folks.....
> 
> And sorry for the bad news......But I just thought you should know....


This ones easy - stop smoking


----------



## DeadGuy

gerhardme1954 said:


> This ones easy - stop smoking


There are millions of reasons why any smoker would quit, tobacco's prices getting higher isn't one of them though 

Prices has doubled now by the way, and there's a serious shortage in some brands!!!! It's easier to find drugs now, cheaper too :lol:


----------



## CAIRODEMON

DeadGuy said:


> There are millions of reasons why any smoker would quit, tobacco's prices getting higher isn't one of them though
> 
> Prices has doubled now by the way, and there's a serious shortage in some brands!!!! It's easier to find drugs now, cheaper too :lol:


Very true, One of the many great perks which I enjoy is access to EG Gov Pricing info. My favourite bit is the section called "Alcohol and Narcotics". These figures are 2 years old of course, this being Egypt, but officially there was a zero rise in the price of these commodities-obviously not true regarding booze. Easy enough to find out the price of beer and wine, but what about the banga? What kind of market research did they do? 

Unfortunately it's not like it was in 83/84 when there was loads of good stuff straight out of the Beka valley on the streets of Cairo.


----------



## DeadGuy

Mobile cards' prices, 15% up! (ONLY *15*%, higher than that, you're being ripped off......)

Only Vodafone Egypt made it official, while Mobinil and Etisalat Egypt are still denying any raises on the prices of their top up cards, but it is happening everywhere.........


----------



## aykalam

DeadGuy said:


> Mobile cards' prices, 15% up! (ONLY *15*%, higher than that, you're being ripped off......)
> 
> Only Vodafone Egypt made it official, while Mobinil and Etisalat Egypt are still denying any raises on the prices of their top up cards, but it is happening everywhere.........


Everything is going up, not unusual in the new year, but I fear we'll see steep hikes with the excuse of the dollar exchange rate


----------



## MaidenScotland

aykalam said:


> Everything is going up, not unusual in the new year, but I fear we'll see steep hikes with the excuse of the dollar exchange rate




exchange in Maadi wanted to charge 5% commission when someone wanted to buy dollars..


----------



## MaidenScotland

Didn't we use to pay a tax on phone cards? maybe about 6/7 years ago/


----------



## hurghadapat

MaidenScotland said:


> Didn't we use to pay a tax on phone cards? maybe about 6/7 years ago/


Yes but can't remember exactly what it was...


----------



## aykalam

POP!

The government has denied a link between soaring prices of prepaid mobile phone cards and any new tax measures.

The National Telecommunication Regulation Authority Government bodies said on Monday that the recent increase in the prices of prepaid cards was not a result of new taxes adopted by the government, and said that people should not pay more than the official rates set by telecom companies.

In its statement, the authority also said that Vodafone has offered clients a 100 percent raise in conversation minutes in return for a 15 percent increase in the value of prepaid cards, and urged customers to report merchants selling cards for prices higher than the announced rates.

The Egypt Tax authority issued a statement saying that there were no new sales taxes on mobile phone services, and that the only increase was 15 percent of the value of the balance card or the monthly voucher.

In the statement, ETA head Mamdouh Omar also said that the decision of the three mobile phone operators to increase their prices is "an internal affair and has nothing to do with taxation."

Three mobile operators are currently serving in the Egyptian market: Vodafone, France Telecom’s Mobinil, and the Emirati company Etisalat. Telecom Egypt, the sole provider of the country’s fixed line telephone service, is also seeking to enter the field.

In December, the Egyptian government approved new tax increases on a number of commodities, including cigarettes and soda drinks, but later retracted them amid mounting criticism, saying they would first put the increases up for public dialogue.

Government denies link between mobile card price increase, new taxes | Egypt Independent


----------



## MaidenScotland

friend has just posted that she couldn't buy a card today.. non available


----------



## aykalam

MaidenScotland said:


> friend has just posted that she couldn't buy a card today.. non available


if she has an Egyptian bank account she may be able to top-up online (that's what I always do, credits mobile immediately)


----------



## GM1

You can also go to one of the providers' shops. We went today to the Mobinil shop and recharged, no extra costs.


----------



## MaidenScotland

GM1 said:


> You can also go to one of the providers' shops. We went today to the Mobinil shop and recharged, no extra costs.




but we all dont live close to them...


----------



## smsm42

Vodafone declared the 15 % increase in price
Mobinil said for now its the same old price however it is already considering increasing their value
Etisalat only mentioned that cards are same price as always and there will be no changes
...
PS : people are starting to say "Etisalat is the best"...etc..now XD


----------



## GM1

MaidenScotland said:


> but we all dont live close to them...


For example: Mobinil has two in Mohandeseen, two in Dokki etc. Mobinil - The Egyptian Co. For Mobile Services, Boulak, Cairo, Egypt | Internet Companies & Website Design | Yellow.com.eg | Nile Towers, Tower Mall, The Northern Tower,

You can find the branches of the other providers also on Yellow Pages.


----------



## MaidenScotland

GM1 said:


> For example: Mobinil has two in Mohandeseen, two in Dokki etc. Mobinil - The Egyptian Co. For Mobile Services, Boulak, Cairo, Egypt | Internet Companies & Website Design | Yellow.com.eg | Nile Towers, Tower Mall, The Northern Tower,
> 
> You can find the branches of the other providers also on Yellow Pages.




I know where my closets ones are thank you.. the idea of top up cards is to save you going to these outlets


----------



## MaidenScotland

convenience is the word... but of course Vodaphone has back tracked..


----------

